# Direct Graduate Medical Education (DGME) payments



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if any of you IMG's on this site are aware of the Direct Graduate Medical Education (DGME) payments. So I am posting this link that will explain in detail, what exactly this program is about.
It is very important information that you need to consider when applying for residency in the U.S. 


:arrow: http://www.aamc.org/advocacy/library/gme/gme0001.h tm

:arrow: http://www.amsa.org/pdf/Medicare_GME.pdf


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Natacha.

You Rock.


----------



## dominossmith (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it will be a difficult thing for the students to get direct graduate because there will be some other scheme applicable to them.


----------

